# Language Forum



## council (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi all

I was just wondering - are there any language forums dealing with usage of English in the Australian setting?

I'm trying to learn (or rather, understand) other intricacies of English down under as they may be different in usage or context from other countries.

Thanks!


----------



## aircraftser (May 16, 2014)

try Whirlpool Forum?


----------



## council (Jan 7, 2014)

aircraftser said:


> try Whirlpool Forum?


Thanks. Thought crossed my mind too.


----------



## kevinpareel (Dec 3, 2013)

I am an Indian English speaker and I have lots of problem to understand the Australian accent of english


----------



## council (Jan 7, 2014)

In my case I'm trying to understand the use of singular vs plural relating to proper nouns.


----------

